# can i use Dr Denti Tooth-Fil Temporary Tooth Filling if i'm pregnant



## claris (Jun 2, 2010)

can i use Dr Denti Tooth-Fil Temporary Tooth Filling if i'm pregnant?

I'm 5 weeks pregnant and have a filling that keeps falling out so I was using Dr Denti Tooth-Fil Temporary Tooth Filling as i have a phobia of the dentist and was using it before i found out i was pregnant...its only meant to be used for 28 days and not for long term use it contains a zinc oxide ...

is it safe to use when your pregnant?

I'm worried that going to the dentist will cause panic attacks again and the anesthetic will cause more damage than the temp fill ...
can you suggest anything that is safe for me to use ? 

thank you claris


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I have never come across this product as I work in hospital intensive care!

I am not at work at the moment with access to the book I need to check out zinc oxide.

If I get a moment I will check for you.
Or perhaps Maz will be back and can answer.

I strongly advise you to see a dentist as a tooth abscess will be worse.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi claris,

I can't find any information on the use of this specific product in pregnancy   However the active ingredient zinc oxide is not considered to increase risk (I wasn't able to find information on the other ingredients though to check these)

As Hazel has said I would also strongly advise seeing a dentist. Pregnancy can cause dental problems in itself so it is always best to be seen by a dentist and to treat any problems immediatley rather than ignore them and they get worse   

Hope you manage to get it sorted   
Maz x


----------

